# 726 te engine cover help



## Chevy88 (May 27, 2021)

Hey everyone! New to the forums and have a question/problem of sorts. I recently stumbled into one of these. Bought 2 blowers for a more than fair chunk, the one I could tell was a beast, but didn’t know the extent until I got home and researched some. The Toro, I was able to get to fire but quickly dies. Guessing it’s carb related and shouldn’t be that terrible to fix. What I didn’t realize was, almost all the different bolts and screws that hold the 3 part panel system on the engine are missing. Anyone have a decent solution for that? Even going onto like jackssmallengine and ordering individually, I’m sure I’m going to miss some and that’s expensive ordering per bolt. Other than that, this thing actually seems to be in real great shape. Can’t decide if I’m going to get them both going and sell one keep the beast. I live in VA so snow isn‘t really an issue here, but I just like this machine.

Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Don't think we've met yet, welcome to SBF.

Why not just use... bolts and screws? Nothing particularly special about the OEM ones, just find some that work, either from your stash or local hardware. Dress it up with stainless... whatever suits your fancy.


----------



## Chevy88 (May 27, 2021)

Ok. So my next question, does anyone know the size or thread? I haven’t even looked that hard at it yet. I’m not even sure how many there are. I know it seems like a lot. 3 different panels. It’s worth noting that I do have just a little experience playing with lawn mowers, mostly push mowers. But I am as green as it gets when it comes to snow blowers.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Shooting in the dark but I'd guess a 10mm wrench size, which says M6. If they're metric... got a jar of spares around you can play with?


----------



## Chevy88 (May 27, 2021)

I do not. There have been multiple time I wish I did, or better yet enough room I could could have a small collection of machines for donor parts, but I do not. I might be able to look into it closer and find that information online. Some places just say screw in parts description. Some places actually say 8-32 1/2”.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have stripped all the nuts, bolts and screws of everything I discard and have bolt bins. I actually could stop now ....☺😊

If I have to go out for a nut or bolt, I always get as few extra, and add it to my drawer. rarely do I ever have to run for a nut, bolt or screw.

Next time your at a tag sale, they always usually have tins of nuts and bolts that they just about give them away.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Aye... save everything, they can toss it when you croak. In the meantime it comes in very useful. 

OP if you can snap a pic or two maybe we can offer some better clues.


----------



## Chevy88 (May 27, 2021)

Spent a little time on the garage this morning taking the carburetor off cleaned it all as good as I could. Re-attached the fuel lines. Squirted just a touch of starter fluid down the barrel and she fired right up. Smoked quite a bit at first then mellowed out some. The auger works. The drive works. Let it run for about 5 minutes. Shut it off. Started it and let run another few minutes. Is it normal the it turns the right side of the bucket black with oil while running? And just nature of being 2 stroke it’s always going to smoke some when running? This pic is after I wiped it clean after I shot it down the first time.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That machine should not spew oil nor should it smoke while running.


----------



## Chevy88 (May 27, 2021)

So is there something that needs adjusting? I assumed being a 2 stroke there was some minor smoke to be had, but it did seem excessive to me. I also considered it may have been quite a while since it was last run and maybe just need to burn some gas to even out and clean itself out. I didn’t see any kind of adjustment on the carb itself. The videos I’ve found of this machine show it running cleaner than mine did today.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

2 stroke? .... I see that machine as a normal 2 stage snow blower.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

My bad, I see it appears to run on a 2 stroke engine ??? ... A bit strange if you ask me for a 2 stage, 26 inch blower.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

If the previous owner had added some oil down the spark plug hole before storage, you can get some excessive oil spray out of the muffler for a short time when starting it for the first time. It should clear up after 5 minutes of run time. The 2 stroke engines will smoke a little, that is normal, excessive smoke is usually caused by too much oil in your gas mixture. 
Is the recommended mix 50:1 for these machines? Are you sure that is how your gas/oil is mixed? If you have way too much oil in the mixture, it could cause issues with starting and maybe even cause oil residue out of the muffler?
Confirm you have the right mix ratio (if not drain fuel system and fill with fresh gas and correct mix ratio). I would clean the oil off the machine and let it run for 5 - 10 minutes to see if it clears up.

I have never seen one of these 2 stroke, 2 stage Toros in person, they are quite rare, although I see the occasional one for sale online.


----------



## Chevy88 (May 27, 2021)

I can say, it seemed like less oil the second time compared to the first. Fairly confident in my gas mixture. It’s the same as my Stihl stuff. There was gas in it when I bought it so it may take time for me to burn through that I suppose. I should do an oil change. I did pick up a new plug and probably put that in tomorrow and let it run a bit more.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

See my post in your other thread... clean and gap the plug and run it for a while.

Once it's running clean put your new plug in.


----------

